# Oliva Series V Double Robusto Cigar Review - Overrated to the max



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Honestly iv had this cigar twice and it is the only cigar that I can not stand in the oliva line. Fullbodied yes, spice no and after the 1st 1/2 it...

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Double Robusto Cigar Review - Overrated to the max


----------



## GlassGuy (Feb 14, 2010)

try it a 3rd time for the last 3 days i have had one after another and the 3rd one IMO is when you get to like the flavor i enjoy it now but i dont think it is as good as the rating on it.


just got to the end of my third one and it has a nasty flavor it you smoke the first third then its good but the end is just unfortunate


----------



## Aliendodgstar (Oct 2, 2010)

I had been wanting to try this one for a while. I purchased two of these at a B&M. Smoked one and still have the other resting in the humidor. The flavors were good ranging from chocolate and coffee flavors. I had to put it down a little into the last third as I started feeling a little light headed.


----------

